# follicle tracking / day 3 - 4 scan anyone had one?



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi, 

i am so confused! has anyone had a day 3/4 baseline scan? i had one done jan by nhs and they counted my follicles and measured the sizes, had another one done today (private) as i am monitoring my cycle via scans this month and sonographer said that at day 4 (today) there are no follicles to measure or count as they don't mean anything and only when they are over 10mm they mean anything, what does she mean?

so if this is the case then why did the nhs cons let me do the day 3 baseline scan last cycle if it was a waste of time?  i am going back next week day 11 so hopefully have something to count then.... ARRGGGHHH i am so frustrated! 

btw... NHS cons has written me off for 6 months now as i managed to conceive in november even though i mc... i am soooo angry at the NHS, before we got our bfp he was all up for testing me etc and now nada, doesn't care... i can't wait another year for a bfp.... 

sorry for rant and thanks for any insight that may be useful! i'm just having a tough time   dh is away on business too which hasn't helped... 

xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

supernoodle i dont have much knowledge to share with you sorry! but what is baseline scan for? i had scans for first time this cycle days 10 and 15 but nurse said day 10 was to soon and needed to be at least day 12   as she rarely saw anything before that, think there was a muddle with my dates at the hospital. anyway she told me follies need to be 17-25mm to have injection to make me ov. im sorry you seem to be being messed about its so frustrating and its hard enough ttc without all that hassle as well i dont think the nhs are to quick to offer help conceiving, we have just had to go with the flow but have been seeing cons for 2 years now and they say things like "oh just come back in a month" which to me can sometimes feel like an eternity but we are no in a postion to pay privately  

bets of luck with it all keep me posted

L x


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi L

thanks for your reply! so the private cons was right, the day 3 nhs scan was a waste of time whatever it was for!! i am going back next week on day 11 for another scan, so will know more then!  

nhs is good for some people and i guess we got the short end of the straw!  

best of luck to you too! x


----------

